# The Future Starts Here?



## sethp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

Introducing myself...just joined and hope to contribute.  This is very much like another forum I belong to but different! lol  I'm an aspiring writer who is deciding to jump in with both feet.  I've written 33 short stories that are published on the web and that was a great start. learned the basics. Now I'm ready to expand my writing.

I haven't even had a chance to look around yet so...please don't flame me for asking....

1. Is there a place here to submit stories and what is the procedure?
2. Is there a chat room here?
3. Are there writing excercises here and things here?
4. Any contests or actual published authors hanging out here?

sethp


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 5, 2008)

sethp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Introducing myself...just joined and hope to contribute.  This is very much like another forum I belong to but different! lol  I'm an aspiring writer who is deciding to jump in with both feet.  I've written 33 short stories that are published on the web and that was a great start. learned the basics. Now I'm ready to expand my writing.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forums!
Perhaps I can help a bit...
You can submit stories in the short stories section.
There isn't a chat room .
There are different contests going on at the very bottom of the forum .

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ 
yeah what he said. 
welcome!


----------



## Suzip (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.  Hope to see you around.


----------



## sethp (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Does anybody belong to other sites?  Does anyone offer critiques of writing?  This does seem like a vibrant site, I like it already!

sethp


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 5, 2008)

I did belong to one site that sort of.. died , which is why I came here.  Good decision in the long run ^.~.

If you post something in Critique & Advice, you should get some sort of response.  If not, you just have to be patient .  Eventually you'll build up some sort of circle of friends, and perhaps ask individuals for critiques .  In the meantime just try to be as helpful as you can .


----------



## Nickie (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Seth!


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome! 
This is a great place to gather ideas and improve your writing!


----------



## Sam (Mar 5, 2008)

sethp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Introducing myself...just joined and hope to contribute.  This is very much like another forum I belong to but different! lol  I'm an aspiring writer who is deciding to jump in with both feet.  I've written 33 short stories that are published on the web and that was a great start. learned the basics. Now I'm ready to expand my writing.
> 
> ...



Anyway, welcome to the forum. Hope this helps. 

Sam.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## joifulartist84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Seth and welcome.



			
				sethp said:
			
		

> Does anybody belong to other sites?


 
I tried out a sci-fi site, because that's what I like reading and writing. However it was a composite site with sci-fi 2-D and 3-D art as well as writing, which at first I thought would be really cool because I'm into drawing and painting as well.  But the writer's section was extremely.... inactive. So I decided to try here - there's always something going on!

Joi


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------

